# How To Make Ice Cream For Your Dog



## Ruthanne (Jul 23, 2019)

My dog loves ice cream!  Here is an article on how to make some for your dog:

https://www.petmd.com/blogs/thedail...JhrXSoLjxYBA0uwzPEgC3hM#.XTR5BTIJNsM.facebook


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 24, 2019)

Haven't seen that before @Ruthanne. .  I do something a little different .. no dog food involved, and it's really easy.  
My dogs always enjoyed the Frosty Paws (dog ice cream)  sold in the ice cream section in grocery stores,  but it's expensive and you can do better version at home.  
This is what I make:  4 cups plain yogurt  (or use Greek yogurt),  1/2 cup peanut butter ( make sure xylitol is not an ingredient in the pb)  1 ripe banana, and 2 tablespoons honey.   Melt the peanut butter ( 30-60 seconds in microwave) and put all the ingredients in a blender and mix well.
Pour into ice cube trays,   and freeze overnight.     
Give a cube as a treat whenever.


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 24, 2019)

I found a video  of the above  ... mine doesn't come out that 'cute'  ....


----------



## Ruthanne (Jul 24, 2019)

Bonnie said:


> I found a video  of the above  ... mine doesn't come out that 'cute'  ....


Thankyou @Bonnie !


----------



## nan (Jul 24, 2019)

Good recipes, thanks for those Ruthanne.


----------



## RadishRose (Jul 24, 2019)

Bonnie said:


> Haven't seen that before @Ruthanne. .  I do something a little different .. no dog food involved, and it's really easy.
> My dogs always enjoyed the Frosty Paws (dog ice cream)  sold in the ice cream section in grocery stores,  but it's expensive and you can do better version at home.
> This is what I make:  4 cups plain yogurt  (or use Greek yogurt),  1/2 cup peanut butter ( make sure xylitol is not an ingredient in the pb)  1 ripe banana, and 2 tablespoons honey.   Melt the peanut butter ( 30-60 seconds in microwave) and put all the ingredients in a blender and mix well.
> Pour into ice cube trays,   and freeze overnight.
> Give a cube as a treat whenever.


Bonnie, I've bought my dog those Frozen Paws in peanut butter flavor. She liked it but when I went to get more, they were gone, never came back. They were definitely not sweet.
Maybe I'll give your recipe a try.


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 24, 2019)

RadishRose said:


> Bonnie, I've bought my dog those Frozen Paws in peanut butter flavor. She liked it but when I went to get more, they were gone, never came back. They were definitely not sweet.
> Maybe I'll give your recipe a try.



@RadishRose  .... if you don't want the honey in them,  if that's what you meant,   mashed strawberries  or even applesauce would probably work...  
Lil'Bear loves honey, but of course, he's a bear ...lol  
Those silicone dog paw molds are so cute,  and naturally  Amazon has them!   I might get some later on.


----------



## RadishRose (Jul 24, 2019)

Bonnie said:


> @RadishRose  .... if you don't want the honey in them,  if that's what you meant,   mashed strawberries  or even applesauce would probably work...
> Lil'Bear loves honey, but of course, he's a bear ...lol
> Those silicone dog paw molds are so cute,  and naturally  Amazon has them!   I might get some later on.


No, I was just commenting on them. I think Boudica might like little bit of honey. Applesauce is a good idea too!

(but of course, he's a bear ...lol )


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 2, 2019)

Bonnie said:


> Haven't seen that before @Ruthanne. .  I do something a little different .. no dog food involved, and it's really easy.
> My dogs always enjoyed the Frosty Paws (dog ice cream)  sold in the ice cream section in grocery stores,  but it's expensive and you can do better version at home.
> This is what I make:  4 cups plain yogurt  (or use Greek yogurt),  1/2 cup peanut butter ( make sure xylitol is not an ingredient in the pb)  1 ripe banana, and 2 tablespoons honey.   Melt the peanut butter ( 30-60 seconds in microwave) and put all the ingredients in a blender and mix well.
> Pour into ice cube trays,   and freeze overnight.
> Give a cube as a treat whenever.


@Bonnie, I just put a tray of this in the freezer.
I only made a half- recipe and it more than filled one tray.

I was so afraid of lactose in the yoghurt in case she is lactose intolerant, so I bought a quart of plain kefir which says on the bottle lactose- free.


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 2, 2019)

@Ruthanne from your link I think the one containing-
carrots, cooked white meat chicken, and chia seeds soaked in broth would be great.

We could call it Chicken Soup Sorbet! 
I'll do this next time I make chicken soup, but I can't put onions and/or garlic into her pot.


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 2, 2019)

RadishRose said:


> @Bonnie, I just put a tray of this in the freezer.
> I only made a half- recipe and it more than filled one tray.
> 
> I was so afraid of lactose in the yoghurt in case she is lactose intolerant, so I bought a quart of plain kefir which says on the bottle lactose- free.



Kefir sounds like a good idea.  I've been using greek yogurt until now without issue,  but I might try kefir.




RadishRose said:


> @Ruthanne from your link I think the one containing-
> carrots, cooked white meat chicken, and chia seeds soaked in broth would be great.
> 
> We could call it Chicken Soup Sorbet!
> I'll do this next time I make chicken soup, but I can't put onions and/or garlic into her pot.


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 3, 2019)

@Bonnie, today was doggie's first tasting. I put a cube into her bowl. She licked it for awhile, but couldn't really bite it, so she walked away.

After it had softened and melted a bit, I showed it to her again and she ate it all up! It's a winner, and thanks!


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 3, 2019)

@Bonnie, I forgot to add the kefir (Lifewy) was over $4.00 just for a quart!


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 3, 2019)

RadishRose said:


> @Bonnie, I forgot to add the kefir (Lifewy) was over $4.00 just for a quart!



I know.     I pay  $4.50  a qt.  for my  probiotic greek yogurt.   .. just money..


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 3, 2019)

Bonnie said:


> I know.     I pay  $4.50  a qt.  for my  probiotic greek yogurt.   .. just money..


Well, that's right, Greek yogurt does sell for that. I was thinking of store-brand regular, yogurt and that's not good enough for our doggies!


----------

